# Sony Nex-5T - damaged sensor, any hope of saving this camera?



## zoes.gallery

Hey everyone. 
Just a scratching around in the dark kind of question. I recently made a mistake and damaged the sensor of my Sony NEX5T mirrorless camera sensor, by trying to remove a mark left behind by the previous owner, and making the small spot into a huge splodge. The resulting mark is visible on all photographs taken with any of my lenses, and so I've come to terms with the fact I'll need to buy a new camera (think it's time to switch systems, as I'm going into photography professionally so perhaps the Canon 5D Mark iii) - something more substantial, I think.

I phoned a local camera shop and they told me the sensor cleaning can't be done as it is prohibitively expensive - starts at around £300 and no guarantee of it working at all. I just wondered if anyone had any quick fix or slightly risky ideas to revive the camera, or if it really is a goner. I've attached a photo of the damage and am hoping it shows up so you can get a sense of what's happened. The damage by myself was caused by cleaning- the spot left by the previous owner, I have no idea.

Cheers, 
Zoe


----------



## The_Traveler

The shop is talking about replacing the sensor, which may not be needed.
Unless you have actually scratched the sensor, this may be just a large dot of oil, dust or bird droppings.
I suggest finding a sensor cleaning kit with swabs and methanol based cleaner and give that a try.

Google

Nothing to lose.


----------



## Derrel

I think maybe you've just smeared lubricant around, and that with a detergent-based cleaning solution first, some good swabs, then an astringent cleaning solution, that it will all come off. I also think the camera shop is dishonest. That sensor is VERY exposed and would be SUPER-easy to clean by anybody with any experience at all. Not all cleaning solutions are the same, and not all lens cleaning tools and products are identical. 

I've had this issue before with both lenses and filters that got tree sap and also cooking oil particulate on them. The last time I got a really nasty petroleum-based cleaning problem dropped into my lap was at an antique tractor show in 2015, when hot steam spewed a fine mix of some type of fuel oil and water droplets all over the front of a 35mm lens....the operator opened some type of petticock valve and Pssssstttttt! My camera was coated with a hell of a mess.

The whole issue with the camera shop and the idea of a sensor cleaning that starts at around £300--that is a rip-off artist, and somebody who's looking to sell an entirely new camera...probably after offering you s around £10 for the "damaged and useless wreck" of a camera. Stay far away from that shop, and tell all your friends and family to do the same.

You are not cleaning "the sensor", but a very smooth glass filter array, and lubricants/oils/residues tend to spread around; this is why the detergent based cleaning solution is needed, to break down that oil or whatever it is.


----------



## tirediron

What Derrel said.  I would be VERY surprised if this couldn't be cleaned to 'as-new' condition for <$25 worth of supplies.  £300 for a sensor-cleaning is criminal, UNLESS they're talking about actually seperating the sensor from the mineral glass filter array in front of it that Derrel mentions (if such a thing is possible with this camera), but regardless, this should be an easy thing to do yourself.  There are a million 'How to' videos out there and the supplies aren't that expensive.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

It looks like the only fix is to buy an a-6300. Sorry for the good news.


----------



## zoes.gallery

Wow, thank you, that's good advice about that shop. It was only over the phone, but really they should have at least asked more questions about what the 'damage' was, and whether it was perhaps just a small cleaning smear or a spot of oil or the wrong type of cleaning product had got in! So typical that all they want to do is say  no, can't be done, have to send it back to the manufacturer, sorry. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, it's gonna cost ya. 

Anyway, I found a product that looks like it might work on eBay. This is a kit, so looks fairly appealing. Someone else suggested a product range called Eclipse and you then need to buy the separate sensor cleaning swabs. Does anyone have any experience with either of these approaches, or can you make a specific recommendation? 

Like people have said, there are millions of cleaning kits and fluids out there - so what would work and yet be a reasonable price? Is there a trusted brand or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## zoes.gallery

PS. I've just seen this product which is recommended for Sony DSLR users - but it's super expensive!! Any way of a cheap recommendation?


----------



## chris

zoes.gallery said:


> PS. I've just seen this product which is recommended for Sony DSLR users - but it's super expensive!! Any way of a cheap recommendation?



No it's not super expensive, I would expect a set of wipes and solution to cost somewhere in the region of £40 to £50, but these will enable you to clean your sensor several times. Compared with typical costs of £30 to £40 for a shop to do the cleaning this can end up being relatively cheap.

You need to make sure that you get the correct fluid for removal of oil stains if that is what is on the sensor.

You are maybe a bit harsh on the shop and their estimate of £300 - if you told them that the sensor was damaged then cleaning would not have been appropriate and £300 for a sensor replacement is probably reasonable.


----------



## Derrel

Eclipse fluid is not low-cost, and good sensor swabs are several dollars each in my region of the USA.

Perhaps check out the Copperhill sensor cleaning videos if  you want a less-costly way to get swabs that have the right type of swab material but at a lower cost than one-use, pre-made swabs. Several years ago Copperhill had a nice web site showing how to make your own handle, and how to affix the *Pec Pads* to that handle.






This article might help reassure you, and also help you get some ideas of what sensor cleaning is about.

Cleaning sensors by Thom Hogan


----------



## pixmedic

baby wipes and compressed air. 
problem solved. 




























seriously though, I kid. 
dont do that. 
really.


----------



## zoes.gallery

Thank you so much to everyone who's given their time and suggestions. Will report back when i've done the cleaning with some random products I bought. Thanks.


----------



## zoes.gallery

Hey everyone, Just thought I'd give an update, so have attached pictures and text-on-the-image of the product that I used , which got rid of the smear on the sensor of my sony nex5T - YAY!Thank you all for your help - now I know there is such a thing as sensor cleaning kit!


----------



## Derrel

My favorite camera flings OIL...so when I clean its sensor, it usually takes FOUR swabs. Other cameras I have had never flung oil, so they could be neatly done with one, or two swabs. Congratulations on your act of having *taken this bull right by the horns* and wrassling it into submission! You've now got the camera back to working order and have not sunk 300 pounds Sterling into it. Way to go Zoe!


----------



## zoes.gallery

I think I'm about to write off this camera. I have no idea what's going on and why I cn't get the sensor clean.

I will post up five images with this camera, straight out of cam with no levels-editing, to show the crazy, varied, but always bad results. dirt/crap comes up different places on the images??this is as seriously clean as I could possibly get the lens and sensor to be. I can't clean anymore. 

Shot at ISO 100 at F22 shooting up at the sky, ,moving the frame of view slightly each time. All shot within seconds (or less) of each other.

bought canon 5d mark iii so will be happy to take pics with that, once I've figured out how to use it.


----------



## tirediron

That's some serious crud!  Did you try a dry cleaning after the swabbing?


----------



## zoes.gallery

It was already dry after the swabbing - I guess the alcohol or whatever solvent it is in the cleaning solution, dries instantly or near enough. I took this camera with me recently on a trip to NYC (as it is so lightweight and small, being a mirrorless!) and the pictures were blemish-free. Whatever I did with the cleaning and constantly working on every little spot I saw, worked. In fact, my images didn't even need to be worked on with the spot healing tool for dust spots etc, which is almost always the case when I process images on LR or PS afterwards as part of my workflow. Sorry this isn't so helpful to others with same issue, but don't give up and do try targetting any single bit of dust you see, whether it's on lens or sensor. And those wet sensor cleaning kits do work - don't be afraid of them like I Was...


----------

